# Ocean City 5/27-5/28



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i got there wednesday nite about 9 pm or so, caught about 50 blues between then and midnight, kept 10 that were like 16-20 inches, dropped the fish off at the hotel and went back out, the shad kept biting all nite then about sunrise the tide was running out strong around the bulkhead and a school of blues was headed towards 50 bridge, hooked into about 10 but they were small, for next half hour couldnt get a hit on the bulkhead, so i packed up and took off for the jetty, got there and the blues were blitzing on the surface, caught about 100 or so from sunrise till about 10 am then they moved out of casting range, was bringing them in 2 at a time, nice size blues. decided to fish for tog, caught 5 tog 2 were keepers between 1030 and about 3 or so, went and got food and then went back to the jetty about 7 pm as the fog was rolling in thick, got to the jetty and the blues were blitzing again, caught another 50 or so and the ladies at the inlet parking booths asked if i could get them 10, filled up a bag for each of them and another 10 for me as it was another day and its 10 per person per day limit, had a blast caught over 150 blues and shad. im hurting today my arms feel like there gonna fall off, blues wouldnt really touch gotchas, all the blues and shad were caught on spec rigs, double white or double chartreuse or chartreuse and white, they wouldnt hit the pink ones to much. i didnt use any bait, as you could see the rays and lil dogfish.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Once you get 10 Bluefish you are not allowed to give any more away .. Its against the LAW . 10 is the limit ! This goes for ALL fish from land or boat .


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

sry i have read the rule book over and over and have never seen that in there, but since you said something i just called dnr and you are right, well i will never do it again, im one for obeying the law, thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not a problem .. hate to see you go down for helping someone out


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for looking out, we all gotta stick together


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

sounds awesome
what were you using for the Tog? green crabs i presume?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

was using green crabs, just cutting the legs off and taking top shell off and putting whole crab on hook, not cutting the body in half. works great everytime i do it, seems like the bigger tog just hook themselves when i do it that way.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

good job

sounds like fun, lol. i hope i can make my way out there sometimes soon


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i may be going back to OC tommorow nite depending if i can get off of work sunday, pray for me, boss says he is gonna get crabs for sunday, hope he cant, im trying to go tommorow as soon as i get off work and leave to comeback sunday nite about 10 pm after all the traffic has cleared up.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

how far is the drive for u


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

2-2 1/2 hours one way depending how many stops i make along the way, when i went down wednesday nite i left my house at about 630 and got to OC and was fishing by 9 roughly


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

u r more hardcore than i am, lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

richardbb85 said:


> u r more hardcore than i am, lol


lol, thank you, when the fish are biting i will do whatever i have to do to catch them, if it means going back and forth to oc 2 or 3 times a week then thats what i'll have to do. catch em when i can. im feeling it today after going down twice in less then 4 days, alot of driving. arms and legs feel like there gonna fall off.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> Nice work.


thx Dogg, im trying. i love how ya dont need bait, makes life easier, but damn i must have lost about 10 spec rigs from the blues biting them off, when i go back down in the next day or so im gonna invest in some steel leaders and hope that helps.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wire leader can help, but if ya can toss some light metal sazy in the 1/4 oz to 3/8 oz range. That's always fun.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice, where did you tog, I was togging next to the coast guard yesterday, I just a bunch of tb togs, no keepers.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i was togging on the jetty to the left of the hotel at the inlet. theres 2 bench's there fishing right in front of them for the tog, for the blues was in front of the pay booth's for the inlet.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

UnknownFish said:


> was using green crabs, just cutting the legs off and taking top shell off and putting whole crab on hook, not cutting the body in half. works great everytime i do it, seems like the bigger tog just hook themselves when i do it that way.


Sounds like some excellent fishing; congrats on a successful trip and thanks for the report! 

I have a few questions about the way you present your tog bait: How are you inserting the hook through the green crab after removing the shell? Are you threading the hook in one leg opening and out another? or through the underside of the carapace with hook point standing in the exposed side of the crab innards? Do you hook the crab on side or in the center? Is the point openly exposed or is the point more inside the crab? Or do you hook the bait in some other way? What type of hook are you using? I know it's a lot of questions, but I thank you in advance for sharing any input!

RY.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i run the hook threw one of the leg sockets and try to get it back threw another or i just try to stick it threw the bottom shell, i buy either loose blackfish hooks, or walmart had a sale on those pre made blackfish hooks already tied up, the black leadered ones are junk, but the green leadered hooks are good, the black leadered hooks i cut the line off tie my own on. i dont use the blackfish rigs, i just tie the hook on the line and tie my sinker on with a rubber band, the rubber band is so if you get your sinker stuck in the rocks you can snap the rubber band still get the fish but you lose a sinker.i have tryed tying my sinker on above the hook and below the hook and have luck either way no preferrence. sumtimes if im lazy i just put a snap swivel on and put my leadered hook on it and tie my sinker on with a rubber band above the swivel, other times if im really lazy i put hook and sinker on the snap swivel, all methods have worked for me, i dont always get my limit but i still catch fish and thats what its all about, having fun and catching or attempting to catch fish. hope i have answered your question's and you can use some of the info to help you. good luck to you. ill be leaving for oc in a few hours to fish tommorow. i love fishing at nite on sunday, most of the tourist leave.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

will hit up OC this wed if da weather is good.

when is the best time to fish there? looking to spend half day fishing and the then hang around with gf.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

the tog will bite as long as its light out, didnt catch any blues at all yesterday, we caught 3 like 3 in the morning, caught a bunch of tog but only managed 1 keeper, now i remember why i dont go down on sundays, to much boat traffic and fishing traffic, alot of bait in the water, people were dumping there bait in the water when they were done fishing. alot of people fishing not alot of catching, fish just wouldnt cooperate yesterday, tide was weird and winds were too. i may be going back down wednesday nite but as of right now and the fact i didnt see hardly any blues i might hold off. we will see.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

booked a motel because of this post lol. ill be on 19th street june 17-20th


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Metallica. Enjoy. The MD firefighter convention is that week. I'll be there somewhere Sat to Wed. The parade is on Wed I think unless they moved it to Thurs. If So avoided from about 10th St to the inlet as it will be packed! oh yeah so will the bars  

Jeff


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for the report. i gotta give toggin at the inlet a try sometime.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey Metallica. Enjoy. The MD firefighter convention is that week. I'll be there somewhere Sat to Wed. The parade is on Wed I think unless they moved it to Thurs. If So avoided from about 10th St to the inlet as it will be packed! oh yeah so will the bars
> 
> Jeff


Yeah the bar will be crowded by me, during the day anyhow. 

Send a pm if you want to get up for some night fishing on those days i said, unfortunately i have a bitchy girlfriend... so ill do what i can to not bring her along when i fish.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

well im a recovering alcoholic and addict so you wont see me at the bar, 23 days will be 2 years sober, im going down sunday late afternoon or nite. wish me luck.


----------

